# The Douglas, Ga Cook-Off



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

Got these from my bud Big Jim.
Pictures from the Douglas, Ga Cook-Off
http://www.lazyq.com/douglas.htm
James A. "Big Jim" Whitten


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

Great pics.  Women folks jumped right in there.  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Got these from my bud Big Jim.
> Pictures from the Douglas, Ga Cook-Off
> http://www.lazyq.com/douglas.htm
> James A. "Big Jim" Whitten



Why dont you send him an invite to this site?  Spread the love Pigs.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 8, 2006)

I may have to do that, Jim is a hell or a good guy and is always ready to lend a hand at any kind of function. He has had his own place selling barbecue and has his fare of " Bad luck" over the last few years.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I may have to do that, Jim is a hell or a good guy and is always ready to lend a hand at any kind of function. He has had his own place selling barbecue and has his fare of " Bad luck" over the last few years.



Sounds like he would fit in well here.


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 8, 2006)

picture 12  left to right being 1,2,3,4 etc  is Jim's son, cant remember his name, real nice guy,  Big Lou, NY guy who cooked with Big Island BBQ, and has  catering truck in Queens called Breakfast and BBQ, Big Jim, and  Me, in the red long sleeve shirt... Big Jim is  a great guy...  picture 20 is Joby, from the Dixie Boys, and outgoing FBA president,  and Stump, from Stump smokers...


----------

